# SCCA ITC racing



## denzter (May 1, 2006)

I've recently purchased an 88 sentra converted to SCCA racing in ITC. I raced it for the first time over the weekend and it was a new experience. 

the car handled great but was eaten alive any place HP was required, the class rules say i must use the OE fuel injection. the car has a header, and most of the emission equipment removed. it has 160psi comp, new timing belt, ign timing is on, and advances...tried a different injector, timing, plugs etc are new.

it ran ok but has no grit....and has a notible "flat spot" in power on any hard right turn and nothing we did at that track did anything but make it worse. 

What can be done to give this slug some power. Civics, 510's. rabbits, etc blew past me on any straight and pulled away from me in any turn.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Get some more seat time. One event in a new car is not enough time to make an honest evaluation. There is probably significant time to be made up just from the driver's seat. A lot of what you are experiencing with a low powered car (e.g., getting blown away down the straights) has to do with corner exit speed. 

The flat spot is probably from fuel starvation. Most OEM gas tanks have this issue to some extent, some are worse turning one direction or the other. The solution would be either to invest in a fuel cell with a trap door pickup, or make a surge tank for the OEM system.

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## denzter (May 1, 2006)

Thanx for your help.....while it is my first time in this car i have raced SCCA for 30 years and i couldnt agree more about exit speed....i raced at my home track in summit point and when i called this a "slug" i should have said the field was turning 34's and i was turning 47's...the fuel cell idea is a good one as in the early days of my spec racer ford we encountered that same fuel deal under hard braking then accelleration....one of those trap door deals fixed that....thanx again for your help...dennis


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you've got more issues than just fuel. if it's having flat spots and other issues in a straight line, then there's obviously something wrong with the engine. 
My first thoughts are ignition and cam timing.. it could be waaay off but sitll running.

What engine is in the car as well? 160psi sounds pretty low to me. that's a pretty low CR if everything is sealing properly in the engine.


----------



## denzter (May 1, 2006)

a fuel cell and new pump fixed the "flat spot"...motor ran well...still lacks any serious horsepower....got me nearly half way to where i needed..(picked up 6 seconds this past weekend at the same track)......the engine may be a bit tired and i'm going there next.....any clue if anyone make a coil over suspension conversion for this car?.....the engine is a 1.6 TBI.....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

denzter said:


> a fuel cell and new pump fixed the "flat spot"...motor ran well...still lacks any serious horsepower....got me nearly half way to where i needed..(picked up 6 seconds this past weekend at the same track)......the engine may be a bit tired and i'm going there next.....any clue if anyone make a coil over suspension conversion for this car?.....the engine is a 1.6 TBI.....


Nissan motorsports has a euro spec stock cam for your motor which would be hard to catch. They have a header also. Stuff made for the B13 SE-R almost fits, it can be made to fit with minor mods like drilling the shock towers. This set up is a fairly inexpensive one.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may06/project_racer/


----------

